# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Chia ổ cứng dung lượng 500GB

## taitrochoifree11

mình vừa mua 1 laptop vaio ổ cứng 500gb sử dụng win 7 , dung lượng ổ c là 450gb. giờ mình muốn chia phân vùng như sau : ổ c 70gb , ổ d 180gb ổ e 200gb thì phải làm cách nào . mình dùng trình chia phân vùng của windơ thì chỉ chia ổ c chỉ có thể chia ra tối đa là hơn 200gb . có phần mềm nào tốt giúp chia phân vùng ổ cứng các pro chỉ dùm !!! thanks

----------


## actech1

trong đĩa hirenboot có rất nhiều soft chia đĩa, bạn thử xem.....
mình thấy có gần chục phần mềm đó, chủ yếu là mình biết sử dụng không thui, mà đa số giao diện cũng thân thiện và dễ sử dụng lắm bạn ui!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## cushinthang

dùng *easeus partition master cũng được này, giao diện rất dễ sử dụng, 
bạn seach trên google la fcos ngay mà!!
*

----------


## slight_wind01

mình cũng seach wa google rùi nhưng toàn ko xài được , mình cũng sử dung pm 8.05 trong hiren boot nhưng báo lỗi #105 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## namnh

nếu cài win rồi thì dùng disk management trong manage cũng chia đc.
hay là dùng *easeus partition master .
*( bạn dùng đĩa boot, vào mini winxp rồi chạy partition magic, hay easeus partition master thì ít bị lỗi hơn.

----------


## hungcnx1989

> mình vừa mua 1 laptop vaio ổ cứng 500gb sử dụng win 7 , dung lượng ổ c là 450gb. giờ mình muốn chia phân vùng như sau : ổ c 70gb , ổ d 180gb ổ e 200gb thì phải làm cách nào . mình dùng trình chia phân vùng của windơ thì chỉ chia ổ c chỉ có thể chia ra tối đa là hơn 200gb . có phần mềm nào tốt giúp chia phân vùng ổ cứng các pro chỉ dùm !!! thanks


hi!
bạn nên dùng partion magic pro trong herin boot. sẽ không làm mất dữ liệu.
trong một số trường hợp sau khi cài win 7, khi sử dụng partion magic pro trong herin boot cũng không chia ổ c được. trong khi các ổ khác chia bình thường(mình "dính" trường hợp này rồi)
do đó trước khi cài win ta nên phân chia lại ổ đĩa theo nhu cầu sử dụng trước!

----------


## Hai

mình đã phân vùng thành công ổ đĩa như mong muốn = công cụ trong hiren boot , nhưng xong thì báo lỗi , mình đã repair lại thì trong my computer xuất hiện thêm ổ đĩa system reserved ( b: ) ai bim cách ẩn ổ đĩa này chỉ dùm mình nhé

----------


## Văn Chiến

bạn dùng đĩa boot rồi vào partition magic mà chia tốt lém

----------

